# Bereits gefülltes array "beschneiden"?



## -horn- (18. Dez 2008)

moien,

ich komme heute aus dem fragen garnicht mehr raus .
nun würde ich gerne wissen, ob ich ein bereits gefülltes array beschneiden kann, also wenn ich sagen möchte, ich möchte die ersten oder letzten x stellen des arrays löschen und neu inidzieren oder ich möchte in der mitte bestimmte stellen löschen und neu indizieren, ist das möglich?

also wenn
int[] test = {1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9}
ist und ich möchte da nun 1 und 2 oder 8 und 9 entfernen, oder in der mitte bestimmte stellen enfernen, dass dann dort
test = {1,2,3,4,5,6}

bei heraus kommt, ginge das?

grüße, Andreas


----------



## stev.glasow (18. Dez 2008)

musst du mit java.util.List arbeiten oder neue arrays anlegen und entsprechend mit System.arraycopy(...) füllen


----------



## Der Müde Joe (18. Dez 2008)

Arrays.copyOf(test, newlength)

EDIT:
oppss.. das ist der nur der cut am schluss


----------



## diggaa1984 (18. Dez 2008)

@Joe

kann es sein dass das System.arrayCopy damit ersetzt wurde? Bin mir nicht sicher, glaube es aber mal gelesen zu haben. Nur mal so rein informativ nachgefragt.

@Joe-ups ... gibt ja noch ein Arrays.copyOfRange(...)  

mir dolcht ein herausschneiden eines bereiches geht da nicht direkt, nur das herauskopieren eines bereiches, aber nicht 2er teilbereiche


----------



## -horn- (18. Dez 2008)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> musst du mit java.util.List arbeiten oder neue arrays anlegen und entsprechend mit System.arraycopy(...) füllen



genau das anlegen von neuen arrays würd ich gerne vermeiden 

grüße, Andreas


----------



## stev.glasow (18. Dez 2008)

geht aber nicht da arrays eine feste größe haben. du kannst natürlich auch innerhalb des arrays hin und her kopieren aber dann ist der array immer zu groß bzw zu klein wenn neue sachen hinzukommen.
ich würde halt mit einer java.util.List implementierung arbeiten, die nehmen dir solche aufgaben ab.


----------

